# WW3(To Aru && Nasuverse)



## Xelloss (Apr 10, 2010)

It was nighttime on Academy city, a city of science founded in Japan, it’s called like this as 80% of its population are students, and here the study is “Esper powers” a supernatural development.

Inside a windowless building unaware of pity things like time and formalities a figure set upside down a figure could be seeing inside a huge water container, a soft smile almost creepy and cold as the air surrounding the room could was on this man face. Suddenly a figure was in front of him there was no sound it simple appear there, and the man finally pronounce some sound. “Threes a intrusion on Academy city, but is all in accordance we must shield this person, I need you to contact CORE and upload this data to the main student database” The girl without saying a word got close to the container and took something disappearing in a instant.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

At the other side of the world a girl was sitting in a table with a hair 2 times at least her height; it looks like a river of gold coming from her she was taking care of it by the looks of it, in some really elaborate garnets and with a cup of tea at her side. “Style… is about time for the ceremony to take place, think you can handle it”
A man… no more accurate a priest with some really fancy decorations and a cigarette on his mouth was behind here holding a book, “Archobishop you should do something about your Japanese is really bad… and please use English we are on England, don’t worry I would carry my orders without fail as always”


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 12, 2010)

_It was around 8:00 pm at night in academy city. During this time, Tsujigiri Sureiya a boy of around 19 years old was walking to a neighborhood restaurant  to get some food to eat. _

"Ugh, I'm so freaking hungry. I haven't had much time to eat since I have been so busy with work. Now that I'm done with my latest job, I can finally get some good food to eat."

_He may seem like a normal boy, but the truth is that he is a psychic experiment gone wrong. He was created from from selective genes from the best psychics in academy city in order to create the first level 6 psychic. The experiment failed, when he broke loose and killed all of the bastards who were experimenting on him. Later on, he became the leader of CORE, a organization who's goal is to unite the world of magic and science together, so that the two sides can live in peace without fighting.Those that oppose CORE will be ether be eliminated or contained so that they won't disturb the peace between the magic side and science side. At the moment he is masquerading as a level 4 so that his Identity as the experiment that escaped won't be found out, But the truth is the he could be considered that 8th level 5 of academy city, and is comparable to even the legendary Accelerator in power._

Right as Suriya made it to the front door of the restaurant, a girl came out of nowhere. The girl was Awaki Musujime Otherwise Known as Move Pointer, a level 4 teleporter who had the ability to move up to the level of a level 5, bit because of a past trauma, her level is self limited to level 4.

As soon as she teleported in front of him, she said:
"I have a job for you"

"Sigh....Can I eat first?"

"Theres no time, there is a job for you"

"Can I get takeout then?"

"........alright, fine."  she said. "But after that we go.

_"I would have liked to have been able to sit down and eat, but it looks like this is the best I'm going to get"_ He thought.

"Alright, Now I can finally get some food."

*10 Minutes later*

Alright, now that ive eaten, lets get going to where I'm needed.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 13, 2010)

Drifting on the shadow of night, walking under some low class alleys, they see people almost making out, others pretty much looking for a weak person to attack, or just bully.

“You seem to be awful busy these days, still believe that nonsense about magic you normally talk about? Your group its strong possible the 4 strongest mercenary group out there, for god sake you even have one the level 5 there. I still don’t know how Sojita-kun allows you to be leader” She take out a little chip, more like a pen drive and toss it to Sureiya.

“The conditions of this client are as follow”  Awaki say not changing her tone of voice at all “The job must be done before 2359, must look like a new student register the target it’s a girl 15 years old register her according, don’t ask, don’t speak on the information we choose you as you have a good deal of experience with this sort of jobs” She continue to walk on a dark alley “Well good luck, if things are correct your pay should be on your cards by tomorrow, by the way you are 19 isn’t it time to look for a college?” With these last words she starts walking getting harder to see in the darkness… it was kind of weird for Sureiya, normally people used their powers so she could be gone as fast as she came…


----------



## Kurou (Apr 13, 2010)

_It was around 7:57 pm in academy city and an alchemist by the name of Aureolus izzard was out for a joy ride in his new custom pimp mobile ._

"wow, I should have thought about making this earlier" -said Aureolus with a smile on his face.

aureolus had been trying to relax and enjoy himself for a while now. He had been worried about a certain event for a while now, but now was the time for him to take it easy.

Aureolus  decided to grab a bite to eat, when he noticed something strange happening by the entrance of a restaurant. A girl had seemed to appear out of nowhere. She had been talking to a boy with  short white hair 

"his hair,is it platinum blond with a touch of silver?" -thought Aureolus.

"or maybe.... nah, it doesn't matter".

He couldn't quite make out what they were talking about.but none of that concerned him at the moment, he went into the restaurant and ordered himself a nice meal courtesy of a bunch of counterfeit bills he made himself.

_*A few minutes later*_

After finishing his meal he noticed that one of the waitresses was heading his way.

"Shit, I hope they didn't figure out the bills were fake"

He quickly started to compose himself,stand up and head for the exit.

"Hey you there, stop!" -said the waitress as she started rushing towards him.

Aureolus knew they had seen through his deception. With feet swifter than the wind he raced towards his pimp mobile and jumped in. with nothing but the intention of getting away he pushed the pedal to the metal and took off like a rocket into the the brilliantly illuminated academy city.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 14, 2010)

_
"Heh, so she wonders why Sujita allows me to be the leader......heh, well that would be because I'm much stronger then him hehehe." 

Anyways, I better get going to register this girl. Its bad to wait until the last minute to get things done......wait a minute....23:59, isnt that like 20 minutes from now....shit, I better get going. Why can't they ever tell me to finish a mission in a reasonable amount of time.....sigh._

_After a bit of searching Sureiya found the high school that he was supposed to register the girl at._

"I guess ill have to break into the school and hack into the computers system to register and get her a ID card"

_Sureiya then used his power to turn intangible and phase through the schools walls._

"Lets see now, I wonder where the schools main computer is"

_After a bit of searching, Sureiya found the schools main computer and began to input the (Fake) information about the girl into the system_

_"This girl huh..."_

_Sureiya then finished putting the information into the computer._

"Alright, mission complete" though Sureiya. "I better report back to Awaki".

_Sureiya then exited the building_


----------



## Watchman (Apr 14, 2010)

For the longest time, there was only darkness. Time moved differently here than it did on Earth, after all - a femtosecond and an infinity at the same time.

And then, abruptly, there was light. A churning sensation in his gut, a roaring in his ears, a faint sense of nausea as he was pulled from the Throne of Heroes and deposited on Earth. It didn't take long for his senses to reorient themselves, though. He was on a hill, in the middle of farmland, though he could see a town not too far away.

In less time than it took his mind to register, The World had imprinted current day knowledge into him, though oddly memories of the last time he was summoned remained with him.

Right now, however, he had to focus on the reason for his summoning - he had time to reminisce later. The reason itself was serious, even for the usual standards of a Counter Guardian summoning, and worse still, The World had not given him a concrete event he had to stop.

Muttering darkly under his breath, he headed for the town he'd seen earlier - he had to find out where on Earth he was, and figure out a plan, and fast.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Watchman said:


> For the longest time, there was only darkness. Time moved differently here than it did on Earth, after all - a femtosecond and an infinity at the same time.
> 
> And then, abruptly, there was light. A churning sensation in his gut, a roaring in his ears, a faint sense of nausea as he was pulled from the Throne of Heroes and deposited on Earth. It didn't take long for his senses to reorient themselves, though. He was on a hill, in the middle of farmland, though he could see a town not too far away.
> 
> ...






After some walking on this quite country side place, even with the penetrating cold on this place he somehow was happy to see people already attending their activities, most of them wave him as he pass, he also saw some girls gossip something, watch him and giggle a bit.

After a while he got a rather comfy and conservative Cafe, he was not really that suiting but for the language, the cold and the clothes he was sure to be on Russia. A name sound in the back of his mind 'Einzbernedit', it did bring him a smile to his face, yet he was not sure why. A girl with a red coat and some really weird outfit was drinking something that resemble milk along with 2 nuns at her side, they seems to be making fun of her.

A person suddenly talk to him it was a waitress "Hello mr, did you come with that group? Your clothes resemble those of that group".


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Accelerator said:


> _
> "Heh, so she wonders why Sujita allows me to be the leader......heh, well that would be because I'm much stronger then him hehehe."
> 
> Anyways, I better get going to register this girl. Its bad to wait until the last minute to get things done......wait a minute....23:59, isnt that like 20 minutes from now....shit, I better get going. Why can't they ever tell me to finish a mission in a reasonable amount of time.....sigh._
> ...







In old classroom on the district belonging to skill out was the hideout of CORE, Eduard was checking on his favorite website about rumors on academy city how silly where some of them.

Vampires around the town
A power that negates all others powers
The stripper Lady
Lvl Upper a tool to help you increase your level
The city was ruled by a mind flier
Clones for military use and using kids for experiments

Normally he would discard all this false information but for experience he knows there are some truths even on lies, nighttime was his to be doing as he wish, on his security camera he saw 2 of his team members getting close and pay no more attention to them.

Soujita and Tsureiya enter their base there was a beach with a girl on the middle on a really tight bikini. The girls just say ?Welcome home you two hope you bring some presents for me?.


----------



## Watchman (Apr 16, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"No, I didn't come with them, but I think they're who I'm looking for", EMIYA said with a grin. By their dress, they were almost certainly magicians, and The World wouldn't simply have placed him here without a reason - therefore, making contact with the local magic association would be a good idea.

All the same, just walking up and starting a conversation about magic in the middle of a busy cafe would be stupid. He ordered some coffee - he'd have preferred Japanese Tea, but they probably wouldn't have it here, and watched the trio out of the corner of his eye.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Watchman said:


> "No, I didn't come with them, but I think they're who I'm looking for", EMIYA said with a grin. By their dress, they were almost certainly magicians, and The World wouldn't simply have placed him here without a reason - therefore, making contact with the local magic association would be a good idea.
> 
> All the same, just walking up and starting a conversation about magic in the middle of a busy cafe would be stupid. He ordered some coffee - he'd have preferred Japanese Tea, but they probably wouldn't have it here, and watched the trio out of the corner of his eye.






The girls continue to talk without much concern seems whatever they were talking other people didn?t really understand, the world was translating for Archer but he could tell that was latin. ?Sasha you really get picky a lot you are the favorite of Lady Vassilisa, which was the last costume she make you ?magical girl Kanami? or was it Kagami? the 2 nun couldn?t contain themselves and broken out in a huge laughter, the other girl in contrast was as red as the clothes she was using.

She stand up and was about to leave without paying much attention to what the nuns continue to babble, until she spot this man in clothes closer to hers and go to his side without saying or doing nothing, like making a judgment on the stranger.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 17, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_The girl in the Bikini was called Amane Aoi, otherwise known as fake reality, and what looked to be a beach was actually created by her powers of illusion_

Soujita said: 
Your weird as always, wearing a bikini just because you created a illusion of a beach hahaha.

Aoi: Sh..shut up, I can do what I want, what gives you the right to judge me.

Amane Aoi then threw a beach sandal at Soujita, which Soujita then preceded to laugh off.

_As one may be able to tell, Amane Aoi is a complete Tsundere, but for no one in perticular, she acts that way to everyone. One may wonder if she is a rich Ojou-sama because of this._

Just as Aoi threw the sandal, a new mission was ordered by....


----------



## Watchman (Apr 18, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EMIYA calmly sipped his coffee as the girl the others called Sasha walked over to him, then raised the cup in greeting.

"Good morning, Sasha," he said with a smile. "Mind if we step outside to talk? If you'd be so kind, I'd like to ask some questions - about your job."


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 18, 2010)

The girl follow the foreigner outside, while the nuns quietly watch the scene then one of them spoke softly but to EMIYA keen ear this sound rather clear "Do you think he comes from the burial? maybe a  old aquitance of Lady Vassilisa? well he seems to be on that dressing fetish and really not from around here"
She stay there silently waiting for him to say something... (how on earth does this 2 people on such a ligth clothes can handle the cold of this place was beyond the people outside).

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Meanwhile on the old classroom.
"You lovebirds mind doing that later, there are love hotels for that you know. By the way threes a strange request and it was already pay for it, they say another pay check would come if we complete it and it's a big one. Seems there's a big project going on some research centers and they are using child errors even going to the lenghts of killing them and disposing of them in the sea, seems they are bringing kids from the that earthquake disaster, the request involve stopping the slave trade going on port and set free the kids which are on this coordinates" as he hand over a paper having both spots.
" And a another request by some stores but the pay its low about a man not paying his bill, so what we going to do chief..." At that saying before anyone could even react Soujita was already gone and a marking on the port was all that he left behind.
Aoi just sign heavily and say "There goes captain Japan, I will follow him and assist him you guys take the other place, if anything give me a call".


----------



## Watchman (Apr 19, 2010)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When they were in a place where EMIYA was certain they would not be overheard, he finally spoke again to the silent girl.

"As I'm sure you can tell, I'm not from around here. I've been sent here on a mission to help your organisation, but it's quite important you tell me - has anything unusual been happening around here lately?" He could have gone with the line the nuns in the cafe had used and pretended to be a member of the Burial Agency, but before he went for any outright deception, he'd prefer to just keep all his options open.


----------



## dimhaku (Apr 22, 2010)

Cless sighed as he glanced at the clock. The digital display read 0200. He sighed again. There were two things wrong with his current situation.

First, he was up late. That was never a good sign for the next day. _Current day now,_ he thought to himself. When he woke up, he would wander about in a daze, much like those zombies that he had seen in the retro movies of years past.

_I wonder if I should remove the inhibitors,_ he considered once more. The inhibitors on his nanobots limited the advantages that they bestowed upon him. Having injected himself with nanotechnology years ago, Cless had discovered that the nanobots could essentially make him a machine, needing no food, water, air, sleep, or any other needs of a human. _But that ruins the whole experience of being human..._ he mused.

Gah! He was distracted again. Temptations rose once more to fully covert himself into a machine rather than the pseudo-android existance he was living, but he pushed those thoughts aside. He had to finish his conclusion to a speech that he would be giving tomorrow--no, today--about his new model of the railgun. And if distractions came his way, well, he would deal with them in the human way.

The second thing that was wrong with his situation was his location. 0200. What kind of time was that? Where was the traditional "o' clock?" He hated being stuck in the military lab for his work. Academy City wanted all his experiments done in a professional, military setting that could handle any experiments gone haywire. Like _that_ had ever happened before...

Once or twice. _But those were simply different variables and case experiments that he needed to test!_ he silently argued. With who? Well, that was probably just another sign of insanity brought on by late hours. In his drab, white walled lab, he suspected that insanity was inevitable.

Cless shook his head and roughly wrote a conclusion that merely restated his opening statement. His English professor would have been furious. _It's not like she's not furious already, with my new book these days..._ As he hit the print button and the printer whirred to life, he allowed himself a smile. He had written that book just to spite her. A thesis challenging the theories of a certain philosopher named Aristotle from the Classical period could not have been anything but. She was one of the few people that even remembered who Aristotle was and his theories on tragic plays were an even more esoteric subject.

Cless collected up the papers and turned his computer off, preparing to leave the office and take the long drive home. Or perhaps he could fly in his suit. _I just hope nothing goes wrong at the conference tomorrow...Dammnit, I mean today._


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Meanwhile on the old classroom.
> "You lovebirds mind doing that later, there are love hotels for that you know. By the way threes a strange request and it was already pay for it, they say another pay check would come if we complete it and it's a big one. Seems there's a big project going on some research centers and they are using child errors even going to the lenghts of killing them and disposing of them in the sea, seems they are bringing kids from the that earthquake disaster, the request involve stopping the slave trade going on port and set free the kids which are on this coordinates" as he hand over a paper having both spots.
> " And a another request by some stores but the pay its low about a man not paying his bill, so what we going to do chief..." At that saying before anyone could even react Soujita was already gone and a marking on the port was all that he left behind.
> Aoi just sign heavily and say "There goes captain Japan, I will follow him and assist him you guys take the other place, if anything give me a call".







Soujita Ghunta went on his way to save the children that were being sent off at the port as part of the slave trade, following close behind him was Aoi, who was trying her hardest to keep up with him.

Aoi: can't you slow down a little bit, I can't exactly run at mach 2 like you can. Thought aoi, as she was trying to keep up with Soujita.

Soujita: well im not running at mach 2 now, but I guess I could slow down a bit. Ether way though, we should try our hardest to make it to the post as fast as we can. Want a lift, we can get there in less then a second it I just carry you hahahaha. No, im just joking, were almost there anyways.

_What an idiot thought Aoi as she sighed and ignored his joke._


Soujita: Im going to go on ahead, meet up with me as dfast as you can.

Within the blink of a eye, Soujita dissapeared and a large explosian sound was heard up ahead.

Aoi:that idiot, he probably went ahead and used one of his Amazing Punches on the ship....well be lucky if nobody gets hurt.
_
Soon after, aoi made it to the ship yard to see a big gaping hole in the side of the ship, it does seem that nobody was hurt though._ However, they still had  the slave traders to deal with, and it didn't seem as if they were normal at all.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Meanwhile, Suriya and edguard were on their way to the shop to stop the person who had not payed the store, it seemed like a easy job, but as soon as they mad it there, they noticed something.


----------



## Kurou (Apr 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Accelerator said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Meanwhile, Suriya and edguard were on their way to the shop to stop the person who had not payed the store, it seemed like a easy job, but as soon as they mad it there, they noticed something.






Their target was in broad sight, his picture was even up on the wall,however why was it that no one seemed bothered by his presence? The normal reaction to seeing someone who hasn't payed for their meal was to subdue them and force them to pay.In the event that they couldn't pay they would be forced to work off their debt by cleaning dishes or some other mundane service activity. what could have happened to have made the people's attitude towards him change so much? whatever it was it couldn't be good.

Aureolus: hmph. the life of servants suit you all well.

waitress: what have you done to us? why is my body moving on its own!? 

-she said as she brought Aureolus a cup of coffee.

Aureolus: done to you? i simply gave you the opportunity to live your life as a true servant, After all servants shouldn't have free will, that's the problem with you waiters and waitresses today,only thinking of yourselves.

civilian: your a monster! you won't get away with this!

Aureolus: Silence! -not a single person opened their mouths anymore. they simply glared at the man in the white suit.

Aureolus:servants should be seen and not heard.

-aureolus started to sip on his coffee


----------

